# Can anyone tell me what day of incubation this egg is on?



## Chantel93 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## casportpony (May 12, 2017)

@WVduckchick , @Ravyn ?


----------



## Ravyn (May 12, 2017)

Guess I am having issues watching vids on here, sorry... some more info might help, though... what kind of egg and what's the story with it?


----------



## WVduckchick (May 12, 2017)

Your hand is blocking part of the egg, so its hard for me to judge how full the whole egg is, but that much darkness would have to be at least 8-10 days. 

Also what kind of egg?  Chicken, duck?


----------



## Chantel93 (May 12, 2017)

Sorry guys! It's a chicken egg. I had a hen start sitting and she gave up on it. I'm not sure how lomg she was sitting on it but I saw that it had started developing so I'm incubating but not sure how far along. I had to hold it like that to get the best view inside the egg. I was just using a flashlight to candle. :/


----------



## WVduckchick (May 12, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> Sorry guys! It's a chicken egg. I had a hen start sitting and she gave up on it. I'm not sure how lomg she was sitting on it but I saw that it had started developing so I'm incubating but not sure how far along. I had to hold it like that to get the best view inside the egg. I was just using a flashlight to candle. :/



Yep, I'm thinking about 10ish days.  Good luck!!


----------



## Chantel93 (May 12, 2017)

WVduckchick said:


> Yep, I'm thinking about 10ish days.  Good luck!!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 15, 2017)

Sure is moving around good!! Good luck!


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

The egg is now mostly black. Not much to see. The video above was taken a few days before posting here. I can still see little flutters when candling. I tried the water test and the little chick inside was really moving. Lol Doing great so far! I hope the little chick continues to do well!


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

The egg has started to shake! I'm guessing it's roughly 18 days incubation?


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 15, 2017)

That's better closer to hatch day.


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> That's better closer to hatch day.


Should I be concerned that it's already shaking? How long after the egg starts shaking that the chick actually hatches out?


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 15, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> Should I be concerned that it's already shaking? How long after the egg starts shaking that the chick actually hatches out?


@Ravyn @WVduckchick

That I can't tell you because it's hard to watch when the egg is under a hen which is my case.

@chickens really


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> @Ravyn @WVduckchick
> 
> That I can't tell you because it's hard to watch when the egg is under a hen which is my case.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## BlessedBGoats (May 15, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> The egg has started to shake! I'm guessing it's roughly 18 days incubation?



Post a pic (or a video) when it is born if you can!  Good luck!


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

BlessedBGoats said:


> Post a pic (or a video) when it is born if you can!  Good luck!


I absolutely will! Thank you!


----------



## Ravyn (May 15, 2017)

Moving can happen close to hatch time or right at. Candling will tell you more than a float test(honestly I never use float test)... see if the air cell has tilted drastically to one side, the higher end might show a bulge too... that would mean it is definitely 'lockdown' time and hatch is imminent (within 2 days or so)...


----------



## Chantel93 (May 15, 2017)

Ravyn said:


> Moving can happen close to hatch time or right at. Candling will tell you more than a float test(honestly I never use float test)... see if the air cell has tilted drastically to one side, the higher end might show a bulge too... that would mean it is definitely 'lockdown' time and hatch is imminent (within 2 days or so)...


I just used the float test to make sure baby was still alive. The air cell seems small to me. It's not drastically tilted to one side. There is a slight tilt but not much.


----------



## Ravyn (May 15, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> I just used the float test to make sure baby was still alive. The air cell seems small to me. It's not drastically tilted to one side. There is a slight tilt but not much.




 for it... just candle and keep checking it... what's your humidity at?


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 16, 2017)

@Chantel93   Up dates??


----------



## Chantel93 (May 16, 2017)

Ravyn said:


> for it... just candle and keep checking it... what's your humidity at?


I've been trying to keep the humidity between 55 and 65 but I'm struggling. Lol It's in a homemade incubator.


----------



## Chantel93 (May 16, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> @Chantel93   Up dates??


No chick yet still just shaking! My nerves are shot I'm so worried something is going to go wrong and it won't hatch. lol


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 16, 2017)

Deep breathing. lol


----------



## Chantel93 (May 17, 2017)

The air cell is looking much better now and there may be a possible internal pip! I think she is definitely trying to pip into the air cell if she hasn't already.


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 18, 2017)

Awesome to hear keep us updated!! Nerves can take alot more than we give them credit for.  lol


----------



## Finnie (May 18, 2017)

This is neat! I'm subscribing. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Chantel93 (May 18, 2017)

We have an external pip!!!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 19, 2017)

Awesome!!! keep us updated.


----------



## Chantel93 (May 19, 2017)

I can hear peeping!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 19, 2017)

Sounds like it's making progress that is exciting.  Just remember they take a long time to hatch so don't get impatient and think you need to help.


----------



## LocoYokel (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Chantel93 (May 19, 2017)

Miss Lydia said:


> Sounds like it's making progress that is exciting.  Just remember they take a long time to hatch so don't get impatient and think you need to help.


Yes, lots of movement and chirps. I'm very impatient but I know better than to try and help. I've already read up on that quite a bit.  Thank you for the advice though! I can't wait to see this little chick. I'm so excited!


----------



## Miss Lydia (May 19, 2017)

Look forward to it too!!


----------



## LocoYokel (May 19, 2017)

Have never tried to raise an egg and candle from inception to incubation in all my years of chickens... this is an awsum post!  Thank You @Chantel93, can't wait to see the baby!  
I have a real easy way to make a  sturdy, handsfree candler for even those without a bunch of tools.  If you are interested just p.m. me, I will go take a few pics and measurements for ya...  
Pipping... pipping some more...  was that another small chirp...


----------



## Chantel93 (May 20, 2017)

Something went wrong... She didn't make it and I'm completely devastated.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 20, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> Something went wrong... She didn't make it and I'm completely devastated.



 It's so hard to lose them after all that.


----------



## Chantel93 (May 20, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> It's so hard to lose them after all that.


My heart is broken.  She made another pip hole and I thought she was going to hatch out finally but I waited amd waited amd she just kept moving and chirping and I woke up this morning and there was nothing..


----------



## LocoYokel (May 20, 2017)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Chantel93 (May 20, 2017)

I just wanted to thank you all for your help and support. She looked like a perfect little healthy chick I just don't know why she didn't hatch. We are thinking about making a new and improved incubator and giving it another go. This was not a planned incubation as I explained before our hen stopped sitting on the eggs so the "incubator" definitely could have been better.  My 2 (almost 3) year old was so excited for it to hatch. He called it his baby egg and he was always telling it he loved it. It's so so so sad. I just can't help but blame myself for whatever went wrong. Again thank you all.


----------



## Ravyn (May 21, 2017)

Chantel93 said:


> I just wanted to thank you all for your help and support. She looked like a perfect little healthy chick I just don't know why she didn't hatch. We are thinking about making a new and improved incubator and giving it another go. This was not a planned incubation as I explained before our hen stopped sitting on the eggs so the "incubator" definitely could have been better.  My 2 (almost 3) year old was so excited for it to hatch. He called it his baby egg and he was always telling it he loved it. It's so so so sad. I just can't help but blame myself for whatever went wrong. Again thank you all.




 

You tried and gave it a chance, more than it would have had if you hadn't tried... that's in no way 'doing something wrong'... glad you are going to plan out and try again... you'll get chicks the next time, you'll see...


----------

